# Looking for 6hp tecumseh manual



## 1974cb750 (Jul 19, 2006)

I just purchased a Murray 6 hp go cart, it was missing the carb bowl bolt and the air cleaner, I purchased both of those, it runs, but wont accelerate when I push the pedal, I'm thinking it has something to do with the springs and the linkage,, are there any exploded diagrams that show the proper positioning of the springs and linkage? any help would be greatly appreciated.

tHANX,, dAVE


----------



## blaake (Apr 7, 2006)

do away with the gov much funner and faster and go to techumseh.com should have it


----------



## TechLarry (Aug 2, 2006)

I used to race around the farm an old, ahem, Ariens mower (with the deck removed - all worn out).

It had a 6 or 8hp Tecumseh on it.

I disabled the governer.

I learned one thing about Tecumseh's. They don't like being spun up too fast. They eat camshafts like crazy when run like this 

Luckily they were cheap and easy to replace. I went through about 4 and decided the fun was over LOL

-Larry



blaake said:


> do away with the gov much funner and faster and go to techumseh.com should have it


----------

